# Today's picks!



## collectivepicks.com (Nov 15, 2016)

Hey guys, today we can find value on some matches, hope the info will be useful:

Russia - Romania -> Home side to win or under 2,5 goals ( Romania is going to Russia without the players that play at foreign clubs, they will play only with players from Romania League 1, and the level is very low)

Austria - Slovakia -> Over 1,5 goals in game

Italy - Germany -> X2

Bolivia - Paraguay -> X2

Good Luck!


----------



## MichaelNorgaard (Nov 21, 2016)

yay! Thanks dude


----------



## lantran (Dec 30, 2016)

thank for sharing


----------

